# Fox 40 or Jet Screamer whistle?



## Lit Up (Aug 27, 2006)

Wondering which one is the loudest...


----------



## Bogie (Aug 28, 2006)

I dont have any experince with the Fox 40 but have not herd any bad reviewes, but I do have a few Jet Screams that is VERRY LOUD & only gets louder the harded you blow. I have had buddy hear me over a mile away while hunting last year (testing)


----------



## Raven (Aug 28, 2006)

What about the Storm?


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 28, 2006)

Bogie said:


> I dont have any experince with the Fox 40 but have not herd any bad reviewes, but I do have a few Jet Screams that is VERRY LOUD & only gets louder the harded you blow. I have had buddy hear me over a mile away while hunting last year (testing)



Great. I was wanting to get one that was somewhat keychain friendly so was leaning towards the Jet Scream.


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 28, 2006)

Raven said:


> What about the Storm?



I think the Storm may be louder than both of those, but once again, the size issue.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Aug 28, 2006)

I have both and I cannot tell which is louder. Both will do the job. I would go with the Jet Scream because for a few bucks more you get a flashlight too!

https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=4&products_id=83


----------



## leduk (Aug 28, 2006)

For keyring get the mini version of the Fox40 and file off the vanes underneath. Still earsplittingly loud but lots smaller.

Cheers


----------



## kitelights (Aug 28, 2006)

Not familiar with the Jet, but I just bought a bunch of the Fox 40s as a favor for another CPFer out of the states and they're plenty loud. They claim 122 dB, louder than the larger Fox 40 Classic. I decided to get several myself as gifts, especially for my female family.

I was going to get them from CC with some other items, but the other items fell through, so I looked for them elsewhere for cheaper shipping and found them at Fox International in a two pack for $4.00 per whistle (7.95 / 2) in high vis yellow. They only have a short poly lanyard instead of a full lanyard which I didn't care about b/c I got some bead chain instead for use on a key chain. They weigh nothing and are a pretty slim profile.

Next time I order a SL 4AA Lux from Fox, I'll probably get another package or two. They're great little gifts and very thoughtful for those that you care about - could save a life or thwart a bad situation.

If you look for them, they're called Fox 40 Rescue Howler in a two pack. I did see them at ****'s locally for $10 or $12 a pack. I'm guessing that many boating/marine shops would carry them, too.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Aug 28, 2006)

Both the Storm and the WindStorm (slightly smaller) are the loudest whistles I have ever heard. SWMBO and I both carry Windstorms and I have a Storm on my BOB.

Cliff


----------



## leduk (Aug 28, 2006)

My goodness. What am I thinking? I mean, if this was a straight choice between two lights costing not-very-much somebody would soon chime in with .....

..... buy both.

Silly me.

Buy both.

Cheers


----------



## redcar (Aug 28, 2006)

leduk said:


> My goodness. What am I thinking? I mean, if this was a straight choice between two lights costing not-very-much somebody would soon chime in with .....
> 
> ..... buy both.
> 
> ...



That's an irresponsible waste of money that I would not endure.








oops...

I've had a couple of the jet screams and have not found them to be that loud. Could be I got a couple of duds or they've improved them since I got mine. They also seem to take more air. I've got a pretty good set of lungs being a brass player, but thinking about the wife or being hypothermic or injured I prefer a whistle that is easier to blow. 

My loudest ones to my ears are the Storm and Fox 40 Classic (not tried the other Fox's). Third in loudness and the easiest to blow is the Seron P38 (the two orange ones pictured in the upper right).

Redd


----------



## Raven (Aug 28, 2006)

redcar, aren't those long whistles, at the bottom right, for dogs, and what's the green whistle, that's second from bottom right?


----------



## greenLED (Aug 28, 2006)

Raven said:


> ...what's the green whistle, that's second from bottom right?


Ditto that. I have the exact same one, but in orange. I also have some Marine Whistles from ITWNexus that are supposed to be loud.


----------



## dfred (Aug 28, 2006)

kitelights said:


> If you look for them, they're called Fox 40 Rescue Howler in a two pack. I did see them at ****'s locally for $10 or $12 a pack. I'm guessing that many boating/marine shops would carry them, too.



The Rescue Howler was designed for the AMK Survival Pak, but is also sold seperately by AMK. It is apparently sold by Foxtron themselves as the "Micro". 

The AMK survival pak FAQ has some background info about this whistle... I grabbed a two-pack of these from basegear.com for $8, when ordering some other stuff. They're nice and slim and exceed USCG/SOLAS specs. Have one tethered to my PFD and I've used it a few times in anger poke on rivers; they do carry over water noise well.

They do look to be similar in size to the Jet Scream, but I don't have one to compare them to... I can't believe redcar doesn't have one in that photo!


----------



## JimH (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the same question, "which is louder", but for keychain size whistles. I have the Fox 40 Micro and the ACR WW-3. They have different tones (the Fox 40 seems more multi-tonal), but I can't tell which is louder.

Louder may not be the correct question. I guess, most effective at getting attention at a distance, and what that distance would be, would be more appropriate questions.

_*Edit:

*_



Just answered my own question. I should have read the article in the link above before posting my question.





And, the winner is the Fox 40 Micro.


----------



## MicroE (Aug 28, 2006)

I have two young boys, so I suggest buying lots of inexpensive whistles. They get lost a lot, but if you need one, you need one.
I have a Storm, but it takes a lot of air. I prefer the Fox mini for myself.


----------



## redcar (Aug 28, 2006)

Raven said:


> redcar, aren't those long whistles, at the bottom right, for dogs, and what's the green whistle, that's second from bottom right?



Raven\greenLED,

The long purple and gold whistles are very loud single note whistles. The long silver one beside them is a two note Bristish Police whistle, The Metropolitan, from (of course) merry ole England. The dog whistle I have is the long silver one below the yellow Fox 40 and to the left of the Glow-in-the-dark Fox 40. It has an adjustable knob on the bottom so you can adjust the frequency to match your dog. Hopefully he will respond to a high enough freq that you can't hear. I can hear it all the way up, but not nearly as loudly as when it is on a lower note.

The green whistle on the right is a SOLAS Approved ACME Tornado from England. Somewhat loud, but I prefer the Fox 40 or Storm. The Storm is louder and more directional but the Fox is pealess. 

JimH,

The Fox 40 is a three note whistle. Most pealess are two or three notes in dissonance to create the warble. Pea whistles use a roatating ball to interrupt the air flow on a single note whistle to cause a flutter in the sound. I have had the pea freeze on me in cold weather when using the metal Acme Thunderer. The black one with the white attachments uses a wooden dowel to spin around and flutter. The attachments have holes on the end so you can cover none, one, or both to vary the pitch. It is made for percussion sections in bands or orchestras.

Good thread. Looks like I have another round of whistle buying to do.

Redd

p.s. sorry I was a little 'long winded'


----------



## LowWorm (Aug 28, 2006)

Redd, you need to post your whistle knowledge over at edcforums.com if you haven't already...great collection you have there!

I found the Fox 40 micro to be quite loud (shrill), but with effort. My favorite for just pure sound and aesthetics is the Atwood whistle.


----------



## leukos (Aug 29, 2006)

Lit Up, 
My vote would go to the Fox 40.




LowWorm said:


> I found the Fox 40 micro to be quite loud (shrill), but with effort.


LowWorm,
Your comment makes wonder what might be the best whistle for a survival situation if say I have a punctured lung, or I'm at 10,000 feet, or both? I have several whistles mentioned above that are loud enough to cause hearing damage, but most of them require low altitude and healthy lungs to be effective. Any thoughts on whistles that work well with very little air?


----------



## Cliffnopus (Aug 29, 2006)

I also carry this little beauty. Handmade by Peter Atwood out of SS and measures 2.5" long and .5" in diameter. Rated by the builder at 108 dB. It's not as loud as my Storm or WindStorm but it's much smaller and takes less air (and less room on your keychain)






Atwood Knife and Tool is : http://www.phlaunt.com/atwoodknives/ Should you want to check out his stuff.

Cliff


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 30, 2006)

Cliffnopus said:


> I also carry this little beauty. Handmade by Peter Atwood out of SS and measures 2.5" long and .5" in diameter. Rated by the builder at 108 dB. It's not as loud as my Storm or WindStorm but it's much smaller and takes less air (and less room on your keychain)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooooh nice. *bookmarks*

I think for now I'm gonna get a Jet and a Fox 40 for now.

Do the Fox 40's still come in glow in the dark? I didn't see anything mentioned on the site.

haha Am I becoming a Whis-a-holic? 
Help?


----------



## Cliffnopus (Aug 30, 2006)

Lit, not until you get a collection like Redd, then you're a whis-a-holic.... and a fine one at that. 

Cliff


----------



## dfred (Aug 30, 2006)

Cliffnopus said:


> I also carry this little beauty. Handmade by Peter Atwood out of SS and measures 2.5" long and .5" in diameter. Rated by the builder at 108 dB. It's not as loud as my Storm or WindStorm but it's much smaller and takes less air (and less room on your keychain)


Do these Atwood whistles clear water well when blown after being submerged, or do they have to be shaken out? The other issue is that metal+cold+lips=bad.

They certainly look nicely made! Though for that price I think I'd be better off having eight Fox 40s (or equivalent) stowed throughout my gear in jackets, bags, first aid kits, etc.


----------



## LowWorm (Aug 31, 2006)

leukos said:


> Lit Up,
> My vote would go to the Fox 40.
> 
> 
> ...



The Atwood is smooth and easy whistling, with little effort - I wish I could offer more knowledge on what whistles offer sound + ease, but my only personal experience is comes from the Atwood and the Fox 40 Micro. 

Though the Atwood is more expensive, it just is nicer all around for keychain carry - for some reason, I thought the Fox 40 Micro would be easier to carry, but it seems quite bulky (perhaps it's the non-cylindrical shape making me think this).


----------



## JimH (Aug 31, 2006)

My Fox 40 micro replaced my ACR WW-3 because of the reviews comparing the two. I had always carried my ACR in my shirt pocket, and that is where I now carry my Fox 40 micro. What I like about the Fox 40 micro is the extremely light weight and flat profile. That's what makes it perfect for shirt pocket carry.


----------



## dfred (Sep 1, 2006)

LowWorm said:


> Though the Atwood is more expensive, it just is nicer all around for keychain carry - for some reason, I thought the Fox 40 Micro would be easier to carry, but it seems quite bulky (perhaps it's the non-cylindrical shape making me think this).



Yea, I agree that a cylindrical shape lends itself it keychain carry...

I put BP clips on a couple of the Fox 40 Micros I have. Initially I had the clips opening facing the wide side of the whistle, but I was unsatisfied with that arrangement for keyring purposes. I currently have them opening toward one of the thin sides, which causes the whistle to lay more like a key on the ring. 

Here's a Micro on a Micro, as it were. I put a BP Nano on another one, and I think I actually like that better size-wise but I didn't have it handy for taking a photo... The stiffness of the "lashing", specifically the way it surrounds the base of the clip, allows it to be clipped on stuff easily while still having enough flexiblity to prevent undue stress on the clip or whistle.


----------

